#  > General Zone >  > Self Improvement >  >  >  The Professional Practice of Engineering

## Han Ah kwang

Engineering Your Future:
2012 | PDF | 504 pages | 5.2 MB

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Technical competency, the "hard side" of engineering and other technical professions, is necessary but not sufficient for success in business. Young engineers must also develop nontechnical or "soft-side" competencies like communication, marketing, ethics, business accounting, and law and management in order to fully realize their potential in the workplace.

This updated edition of Engineering Your Future is the go-to resource on the nontechnical aspects of professional practice for engineering students and young technical professionals alike. The content is explicitly linked to current efforts in the reform of engineering education including ABET's Engineering Criteria 2000, ASCE's Body of Knowledge, and those being undertaken by AAEE, AIChE and ASME. The book treats essential nontechnical topics you'll encounter in your career, like self-management, interpersonal relationships, teamwork, project and total quality management, design, construction, manufacturing, engineering economics, organizational structures, business accounting, and much more. Features new to this revised edition include:

    A stronger emphasis on management and leadership



    A focus on personal growth and developing relationships

    Expanded treatment of project managementSee More: The Professional Practice of Engineering

----------


## attyub194

can any one share Materials Selector for Hazardous Chemicals: Sulfuric Acid (Ms Series) by Michael Davies pdf

----------


## Beni_pgn

please share other link....

----------


## f81aa

> please share other link....



**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Regards

----------


## nhussain

Thanks for sharing

----------


## junaidatta

> Thanks for sharing



Do i need to take membership to access this book?

----------


## medmane

Thanks

----------

